# How to quote in this new design?



## littlepond

I wanted to quote a post, but no words of the quotation appeared in the text box: I am not understanding how to do it. When I click on Quote, on top of my screen a dialogue appears, saying that the message is included in a multi-part quotation, but where is the quotation itself?

Thanks everyone if you can make me understand quirks of the new beast!


----------



## Peterdg

littlepond said:


> I wanted to quote a post, but no words of the quotation appeared in the text box: I am not understanding how to do it. When I click on Quote, on top of my screen a dialogue appears, saying that the message is included in a multi-part quotation, but where is the quotation itself?
> 
> Thanks everyone if you can make me understand quirks of the new beast!


There are two possibilities:

1) You select the text that you want to quote. A little black window appears below your selected text that says "+ Quote | Reply". If you then click "Reply", your quoted text will appear in the reply box.
2) You press the "+ Quote" blue link and then a little light grey window appears below the reply box that says "Insert quotes". If you press that one, you will be shown an overview of all the posts that you have marked to "multi quote"; in that overview you can delete quotes and/or reorder quotes and then you press "Quote these messages". All your "multi quoted" quotes will appear in the reply box.


----------



## littlepond

Peterdg said:


> There are two possibilities:



Thanks a lot, Peterdg! As you see, I now know how to quote in the new version!


----------



## Peterdg

littlepond said:


> Thanks a lot, Peterdg! As you see, I now know how to quote in the new version!


----------



## Loob

littlepond said:


> I wanted to quote a post, but no words of the quotation appeared in the text box: I am not understanding how to do it. When I click on Quote, on top of my screen a dialogue appears, saying that the message is included in a multi-part quotation, but where is the quotation itself?
> 
> Thanks everyone if you can make me understand quirks of the new beast!


Actually, I think there are three possibilities.  I produced this answer - including the quote of your post - by clicking "Reply", without making any selection.


----------



## Peterdg

Loob said:


> Actually, I think there are three possibilities.  I produced this answer - including the quote of your post - by clicking "Reply", without making any selection.


I didn't know that! I tried it. Wonderful!


----------



## Loob

Peterdg said:


> I didn't know that! I tried it. Wonderful!


----------



## pariselle

Peterdg said:


> There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1) You select the text that you want to quote. A little black window appears below your selected text that says "+ Quote | Reply". If you then click "Reply", your quoted text will appear in the reply box.
> 2) You press the "+ Quote" blue link and then a little light grey window appears below the reply box that says "Insert quotes". If you press that one, you will be shown an overview of all the posts that you have marked to "multi quote"; in that overview you can delete quotes and/or reorder quotes and then you press "Quote these messages". All your "multi quoted" quotes will appear in the reply box.


----------



## pariselle

Thank you! But my message is not under the blue box! lol Hum need to try again!


----------



## Nicomon

pariselle said:


> Thank you! But my message is not under the blue box! lol Hum need to try again!


 That' because you need to write your message after the quote, before hitting the "Post your reply" button


----------



## pariselle

ahahah je crois que j'ai trouve !lol


Nicomon said:


> That' because you need to write your message after the quote, before hitting the "Post your reply" button


 Coucou!


----------



## Nicomon

Tu vois comme c'est facile?


----------



## pariselle

Nicomon said:


> Tu vois comme c'est facile?


Oui, merci, Nicomon!


----------

